# Nimisila Water Level



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Saturday morning g pics. IT'S DOWN.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks IBJ.
Hopefully it doesn't mess with the ice fishing at that's my home water.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Let the parks take over and this is what you get.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I’m hoping that the lower water will help with the filamentous algae that is everywhere. This may be a good thing for the lake.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

First time in 16 years I have fished there that it has been lowered. Hopefully they get the dam repaired by spring for ice out. I don't think it should affect ice fishing much and with the lake down there is like 50 acres less lake to search to find the fish.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I went around and made some big rock piles and marked them on navionics, hope the fish use them!
I think they lowered it 3 foot also probably 6-7 years ago.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

buckzye11 said:


> I went around and made some big rock piles and marked them on navionics, hope the fish use them!
> I think they lowered it 3 foot also probably 6-7 years ago.


Smart man.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

He still hasn't shared the locations so I can confirm they meet the strict standards of the official Rock Pilers Union of which I am the President.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> First time in 16 years I have fished there that it has been lowered. Hopefully they get the dam repaired by spring for ice out. I don't think it should affect ice fishing much and with the lake down there is like 50 acres less lake to search to find the fish.


It was lowered in 2017 when they were working on the west reservoir dam.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not positive they're working on the dam.

I think I read they're doing erosion maintenance on the NW shorline, and then will raise the lake level back up afterward. Approximately 30 days.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

I know they're working on the lot at the campground launch. I haven't seen them working anywhere else.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok they are working on the spillway. They said the water level will not be going down any lower and it will probably stay this low until spring,


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

So what is going on with the spillway since it’s been all filled in? Is there a new one?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Was there last Friday in the canoe. Couldn’t pass up a day of learning the shoreline structure with the near 60 degree day. Found some interesting structure I didn’t know about and other areas that I thought were better at normal water levels. Broke up the all day paddle with some fishing. Caught a bunch of perch in about 20’ of water but nothing big enough to take home. Moved to deeper water near the dam and caught a bunch of cats. Probably should have kept a few since they could have tasted good out of the 40 degree water.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

How is it looking now? Any chance of spring fishing from a boat?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Some open water near damn end, and starting to open around shoreline elsewhere. By first of next week may be possible to get ON the water.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Specwar said:


> Some open water near damn end, and starting to open around shoreline elsewhere. By first of next week may be possible to get ON the water.


Did it fill back up at all? Last I saw, you couldn't launch a boat if you wanted to.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The water level is higher than it was a month ago.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, fingers crossed we can launch a boat. Love them early spring crappies.


----------

